# VDMA Einheitsblatt 66413



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da braut sich was zusammen, hoffentlich was Gutes.

http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/arc...e-Datenbasis“/art_co_INSTANCE_0000/maximized/

Weiß schon jemand mehr darüber?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (12 Dezember 2011)

Hi Tommi,

ich denke deine Hoffnung wird sich bestätigen :s12: , es sollte etwas gutes dabei herauskommen... 

Speziell die Definition der einheitlichen, neutralen Datenschnittstelle sollte dazu führen, dass
die bereitgestellten Zuverlässigkeitsdaten der Hersteller in allen Tools (die der Schnittstelle entsprechen)
verwendet werden können. 
Halten sich alle Toolhersteller daran können die bereitgestellten Hersteller-Daten in SISTEMA, PAScal, Safety Evaluation Tool, etc.
verwendet werden.
Ergänzend werden die erforderlichen Sicherheitskennwerte beschrieben, aber keine neuen Anforderungen definiert.
Die einzelnen Gerätetypen existieren heute schon werden aber innerhalb des Papiers transparent gemacht.

Gruß
reliability


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo reliability,

Danke für die Antwort, da wollen wir mal 
das Beste hoffen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

gerade gefunden, offizielle VDMA Seite zu dem Thema
http://www.vdma.org/wps/portal/Home...er/NAM_Muellers_A_20120112_Entwurf_VDMA_66413

Inklusive Link zum Entwurf des VDMA Einheitsblatt
http://www.vdma.org/wps/wcm/connect...ERES&CACHEID=d77db10049c3dc72b68ab63f9e4fb391

Gruß


----------

